# Just picked these guys up!



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, seems I had to sell my 13" Manny (







f#@kin' car) that this tank was going in this tank I had to go out and buy something a little cheaper....I knew a place near me had these going for £16 ($24) each, so bought 10!

Anyone guess what they are and how big???!! I'll post some more pics up soon but thought I would tease you with these!


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

hard to tell from above


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Terns

edit; and a goldfish lol


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

THey look like pygos


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Terns
> 
> edit; and a goldfish lol


























Well spotted considering I gave a hard shot from above!!

I'll have pics up tomorrow of them in the tank


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh...also thought I would mention...

They are 3-4" and have already taken down 2 goldfish that are about 4-5", not bad seems they have only been in the tank 2-3 hours!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

craig, i have to say that is one of the nicest styraphome tanks that i have ever seen, where did you get it and how many gallons is it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

illegal for you to feed that goldfish to those piranhas here in the UK, also a goldfish of that size is not really a sensible size for dinner


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

if they're well-spotted, i have to guess they are super reds. but a flank shot is necessary. keep us posted man.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a bad compromise. Congrads on the new terns!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the new terns
and get some good pics up


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

congrats on your new P's


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> illegal for you to feed that goldfish to those piranhas here in the UK, also a goldfish of that size is not really a sensible size for dinner


 its illegal







there is something I didnt know....or care about! They werent designed to be food anyway, were in there to cycle the tank and just happen to get eaten afterwards









And why would you say a goldfish that size isnt a sensible size....would it make a difference if it was a little smaller?!









Anyway....I'll post more pics up later guys!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

illnino said:


> craig, i have to say that is one of the nicest styraphome tanks that i have ever seen, where did you get it and how many gallons is it.:rasp:


 thanks, it took some saving up for but I managed to buy it! Measures 18" x 18" x 12", so a whole 17 Gallons. 1.7 Gal per fish, not bad


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool pick up. it is nice to hear that they are acclimating at a super rate.

Joe


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > illegal for you to feed that goldfish to those piranhas here in the UK, also a goldfish of that size is not really a sensible size for dinner
> ...


 such rules...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

camotekid said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...










who cares...isnt going to stop me chucking some in every now and then!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that has to be one of the stupidest laws i have ever heard other than piranhas being illegial in a lot of places. it dosent matter what size it is, it is just a feeder, designed and made for piranha food.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i only see 9 plus one feeder in the picture???? i thought u got 10?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats. That is going to be a crazy shoal.

So feeding goldfish to p's is illegal in the UK?! Britain, the land where even goldfish have rights. . . .


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> i only see 9 plus one feeder in the picture???? i thought u got 10?


 I couldnt find my camera so started putting them in the tank one by one when my sister came in with my camera, so got a pic of only 9 of them!

I havent had a chance to get any decent pics today, going to try tomorrow


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

illnino said:


> that has to be one of the stupidest laws i have ever heard other than piranhas being illegial in a lot of places. it dosent matter what size it is, it is just a feeder, designed and made for piranha food.


ok who designed goldfish as piranha food?

they are not even from the same part of the world as piranhas









as for the law being stupid, well its not, it is preventing animal cruelity and also goldfish are not good food for piranhas anyway, why would you want to use them as live food other than the sick pleasure you seem to have for watching death?



> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > illegal for you to feed that goldfish to those piranhas here in the UK, also a goldfish of that size is not really a sensible size for dinner
> ...


well its not a sensible size as it is too large to be eaten/killed in one bite, this shows that it will suffer longer than needed and also that you are also choosing to buy them this large (I assume you like watching death) and again they are not "designed" for anything.

and why were you cycling a box with it?








why not do a fishless cycle


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

well said innes









craig, where did you get them from?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

illnino said:


> it dosent matter what size it is, it is just a feeder, designed and made for piranha food.


 you got alot to learn about feeding and nutrition


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

One 3 inch feeder and 9 pygos (look like reds, but the pelvic fins are very red possibly caribes if so good catch!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> craig, i have to say that is one of the nicest styraphome tanks that i have ever seen, where did you get it and how many gallons is it.:rasp:










What type of filtration you running on that bad boy!?!?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > that has to be one of the stupidest laws i have ever heard other than piranhas being illegial in a lot of places. it dosent matter what size it is, it is just a feeder, designed and made for piranha food.
> ...


 Firstly I dont have to explain myself to anyone, if I want to feed them goldfish I will do so, and I dont give a sh*t what anyone else thinks









But in this case I will tell you why I have done so seems you are jumping to assumptions and just being generally arsey!!

The fish were in there to cycle the tank, pure and simple! I also had my girlfriends 2 goldfish that live at my house in there, so when it came to putting my P's in there I had to get them out. Have you ever tried to catch 2 goldfish in a full 150 Gal tank...its not very easy! So if I caught any of the wrong ones I put them in with the P's so I didnt catch them again!

Why didnt I do a fishless cycle...'cos I couldnt find any pure ammonia anywhere and didnt fancy putting any dead food in my tank. And cycling the box...dont be stupid


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh Jeezes F. Christ Innes, this is a piranha site - please keep that anti-life food blabla to yourself, ok?

We all know your point of view, and I honestly belief your remarks won't make a frickin' difference in a thousand years. So save yourself the trouble and us the annoyance...


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

where are these so called promised pics you speak of?


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yeh where the pics?


----------



## Mannyhunter (May 31, 2004)

we need the pics









what shop they from, i'm over in england, manchester, in 3 weeks and might go to the shop. love going to fish stores abroad


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

pics, pics


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Pics will be up later today! I havent had a camera all week as it was my sisters digi cam (mine is broken!!) I've got it tonight though!

The shop is in Wigan, called Pier Aquatics. Its a very cool set-up, and has some very nice fish instock. Has some more of these Terns (about 5) and some Spilos. He did have some Piraya I was going to get but someone beat me to them









Mannyhunter....you wont be far from me when your in the UK, I'm only about 35mins from Manchester. Where you staying at out of interest?!


----------



## Mannyhunter (May 31, 2004)

with friends in an area called moss side. i've got some business to do in that area


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Oh Jeezes F. Christ Innes, this is a piranha site - please keep that anti-life food blabla to yourself, ok?
> 
> We all know your point of view, and I honestly belief your remarks won't make a frickin' difference in a thousand years. So save yourself the trouble and us the annoyance...


 Judazz it is not just my opinion it is the law here in the country I live in and also the country that CraigStables lives in, you would not want PFury to be seen to suggest breaking the law would you?









also I can and will put forward my opinions as EVERY other member here has the right to do


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jeezes F. Christ Innes, this is a piranha site - please keep that anti-life food blabla to yourself, ok?
> ...


 Saying that it's illegal is fine, but you make decisions for someone else, and use that law to ram your personal opinions through someone's throat - if Craig wants to break the rules, so be it: it's his choice.
He seems like an intelligent guy, so I doubt your telling anything he didn't knew already...

And I don't buy that that law was the reason why you posted in the first place, since your post is full of judgement: reread your own damn post and you might know what I'm pointing at.
One hint (there are more, but I'm not going dish up all of them):


> why would you want to use them as live food other than the sick pleasure you seem to have for watching death?


btw: aren't you being a hypocrit now: I remember you keeping community fish with your redbellies too, so practice what you preach before sticking your judgemental finger into someone else's face (and don't say they're safe: just because they haven't been killed yet doesn't mean they are safe indeed).

And yes, you can say whatever you want (of course as long as you respect the forum rules), but there's no point in starting a drama each time life food is involved: we know your point of view by now.
If you don't like it, look away: people aren't gonna stop feeding feeders or rodents because you don't like it, so get over it...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Owned.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


my community fish are not getting eaten, or likely to, a big fat goldfish has WAY less chance if any at all, I never yet heard of a goldfish living long term with piranhas.

I have many reasons for not liking live fish as live food for piranhas, especially large ones, and goldfish:
*its illegal
*its animal cruilty with any fish too large to die in one bite
*its not good for the piranhas - goldfish lack certain nutrients needed by the piranha
*its not good for the goldfish
*using live fish as food is a common way of introducing disease into the tank

I might have a strong view on the matter, but I also believe that if you look at the facts it is good fishkeeping practise not to feed piranhas big fat goldfish.

however since this is PFury and you are a mod I will throw sensible fishkeeping advice away and become the yes man as you seem to want me to be


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You can bend my words the way you want, Innes: I'm not saying feeding goldfish is a good thing, let alone I'm promoting it. And you know that...

It's just that we rarely see you in the piranha area, and usually it's because someone's inquiring about using live foods you are so passionately against (and there's nothing wrong with that!) But when you make a comment as in this thread, because you see a bunch of piranha's and some goldfish in a holding container, without knowing what or why, it's annoying, off-topic and disrespectful towards the thread starter.
There's nothing wrong with pointing out why it's bad to feed goldfish, but as soon as you start throwing around like "cruel entertainment" and other judgemental phrases (without any frame of reference pertaining this specific case), then please don't - it's not helpful at all...

And btw: ethically, there's no difference between throwing goldfish or tetra's, pleco's, barbs or whatever with your piranha's: it's throwing life fish with predators that naturally feed predominantly on fish, no more, no less.
That you seem to know your piranha's so well that you're confident enough to say they won't makes no difference: one day the tank mates will be gone, and you know that.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't think that using Goldfish (or any other live fish) for food for other fish is illegal in the UK.

However Innes does make some good points ...

But at the end of the day it's down to the individual ... one point though .. goldfish make a very expensive regular diet .. far cheaper to feed your P's mainly on frozen fish and meat with live as an occasional treat.

Craig ... is this why the SA order never came off?????? thought you'd dissappeared

carl


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

so where are the pics that should of been up yesterday?

i want to see a good pic of the beasts

btw, what did happen with the group buy?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah some side shots would be nice to see


----------



## Mannyhunter (May 31, 2004)

i would really like to see some side shots


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> Yeah some side shots would be nice to see












or even another shot from above


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pics are on my comp now, just need to edit them to a decent size and post them up...will get it done after I've had my tea!

Reason the GB didnt come off is because firstly one of my eldery relatives came down very ill and I had look after them so wasnt online for over a week, nearly 2. And then when I did come back George was on his way to Germany for a week!

I was going to rearrange it all again when he was back then found these guys, which was totally unplanned! I am going to organise something in the near future though, as got a few tanks coming my way!

I will keep you all posted on it!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

pics???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> pics???


 you are an impatient bunch arent you


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

post a pic when u get them in the tank!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

is my comp broke?:rasp:

i don't see any new pics


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I feed my fish BIG Rats And Big Golfish just for the simple fact its illegal to do so in the U.K.

Craig ...keep doing what your doing ...

Innes I got a feeding video if you want to see it .....Very graphic , Come on we can drink some wine with it ......









Cheers Mate.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

come on craig wanna see those buggers







they hard to find in uk thats y we wanna see









we saw pics of ur garden and horses so u have ur cam :rasp:


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah nice pics of the tractor work but we need to see side shots of them terns,we need to confirm ternetzi,i know you said i was right but no one else thinks so,so get them up


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Yeah nice pics of the tractor work but we need to see side shots of them terns,we need to confirm ternetzi,i know you said i was right but no one else thinks so,so get them up


----------



## Mannyhunter (May 31, 2004)

surely you have edited the pics by now


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

im seriously doubting u have the fishy now









come on pics pics pics!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WTF is up with feeder goldfish bashing? I feed my P's guppies, goldfish, ect and I have 3 pet goldfish anyway









I would like to see some pics


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah sorry I had a busy weekend! I'll post up within the next hour or two!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

where are the pics


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ctarry said:


> where are the pics


 im going to do it right now


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Firslt I'll apologise for the dirty glass and very VERY poor pictures! I had just put them in the tank and dripped water all over the tank hence why it is so dirty and didnt bother to clean it. And they were taken using my sisters digi cam (waiting for mine to be given back to me







) so I had no zoom or anything









1


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

no. 2


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

no. 3


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

very cool


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

no. 4


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

last one

By the way this is the only one I measured like this, and is the one and only time I will be doing it! He was the biggest guy and needed an accurate (ish) measurement to eyeball the rest of them. Each of those lines is 1" apart!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

that will do for now!

After this weekend I'll have finished the stand (was waiting for the trim to be delivered for round the top but came today) so will get pictures of that. I'll also get pictures of my filter system which is all finished and up and running (although need to buy more bio-balls (so damn expensive and need so so many!!) And I will try to get the hood finsihed (partly done) and get pics of that, inlcluding my dark background I've got sat here waiitng to be fitted. And more importantly my huge order of plants will hopefully arrive and I can finally get the decoration in there and get the amazon bio-tope going!

I'll get my camera back and get proper pics of them, and also of the fish! They have grown loads since I've had them (2 weeks on Thursday) and really filled out nicely.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

get some shrimp in there , thems is some skinny pygos,


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazz thanks for clearing that up for us. We own piranha's, sh*t i know i like to watch my p's tear into a big gold fish. Who cares if throwing a big gold fish is illegal, you ever j walk. Innes start up koi fury or something and leave the guy alone we all know feeding feeders aint the most healthy thing but it is always good to see our p's tear up some goldie's once and a while.

By the way great fish man and good luck and thanks for finally posting pics...even though i never posted one pic of any of my fish.

No disrespect Innes but on this one shut up plese. lol :laugh:


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

they are some skiiny pygos.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yup, they were skinny when I got them, but you should see them now....put on a lot of weight and grown loads, and thats just in 2 weeks!

You'll see in the pics I post this weekend!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> last one
> 
> By the way this is the only one I measured like this, and is the one and only time I will be doing it! He was the biggest guy and needed an accurate (ish) measurement to eyeball the rest of them. Each of those lines is 1" apart!


 that is notebook paper


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

illnino said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > last one
> ...


 no...thats plain A4 paper with lines drawn on it 1" apart


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Looking good Craig.

Nice to see that you finally have some p's, and tern's at that !!! You managed to sell the 7' tank ?
Ta.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> Looking good Craig.
> 
> Nice to see that you finally have some p's, and tern's at that !!! You managed to sell the 7' tank ?
> Ta.


 Nope, still have the 7ft'er here. Just waiting for a decent price to come in for it, as no rush to sell it!


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

They look great craig!
Look foreward to seeing the finshed tank and those terns putting on some pounds.
Great pick up by the way very hard to source any in the uk.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

any full tank shots

nice fish btw


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ctarry said:


> any full tank shots
> 
> nice fish btw


 not until after the weekend









The stand and filter system wasnt finished fully when I took these photos so didnt bother getting any full tank shots, will be done at the weekend though so will post them up!


----------

